# Rockwell Model 28-200 14inch Bandsaw



## lab7654

Looks like a solid saw. I would replace that top cover, though, even if you have to make your own out of wood. Just curious, does it sprinkle dust all over without the cover? It seems like it might.


----------



## MedicKen

That is an early to mid-seventies model 28-200. The wheel covers are easily found on the BOYD section of owwm. They come up for sale quite frequently. The fence rails will be a little more difficult to find. I have the same saw but an earlier version, mine is the open stand and has the fully cast upper arm, not the skeletonized one. I have an original fence and it does leave one wanting more. You might consider looking into an aftermarket fence, such as a Kreg, if you are serious about using it on a regular basis. 
Rockwell/Delta began to "value" engineer their machines beginning in the mid 70's, as evidenced by the upper arm in your saw. Some were OK and others were really bad. It sounds like you may have one of the good ones.


----------



## Crackerjak

Lab7654: Yes! There is dust everywhere. After just an hour it appeared that my hair color changed from brown to blonde. I may have to make a cover until I can find a replacement part.

MedicKen: Thanks for info! I've been curious to find out more about it. I just created an owwm account last night with the hope of finding parts for the bandsaw. Thank you! I have a Rockwell/ Delta tablesaw from the late 70's but I figured this had to be older since it was just Rockwell.


----------



## Surfside

Cool! That's a skeleton band saw!


----------



## MedicKen

Here are the covers you were looking for

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=122327


----------



## Crackerjak

Yeah, I didn't get the covers in time. I'll have to stalk the site some more. Last weekend I just had a Timber wolf 3/4" -93 1/2" blade break on me. It busted right on the weld.. Talk about scary. I'd love to find some rails for the fence here.


----------

